# OT: Fantasy NBA 2006



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Hey there.

Space is open in one of two Fantasy NBA leagues.

Have a competitive head-to-head league.

Also a roto league is available for those that don't want to hassle with daily lineup changes.

Both are setup for live drafts!

PM me for details and let me know which one you would prefer.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Yo, sign me up for the Roto one.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Yo, sign me up for the Roto one.


Welcome aboard!


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Bump :cheers:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'll do it. but what's the roto one?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> I'll do it. but what's the roto one?



You use stats for your whole team. It isn't head-to-head.
You'll have fun if you do it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

and the other is head to head? that's the only difference?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> and the other is head to head? that's the only difference?



I guess, I'm no expert. I like Roto better then head-to-head.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

In a Head-to-Head League, your team squares off in a weekly matchup against another manager's to see who can compile the best stats across a number of different categories.

A new weekly matchup begins every Monday and consists of a set number of games based on your league's statistical categories. Each stat category counts as one game, with the win going to the team that finishes the week with the highest total in that category (the cumulative total after each Sunday's games).

So, if in a given week, your team scores more goals than your opponent's, you would be credited with a victory. However, if your opponent's team ended the week with a better save percentage than your team, you would be charged with a loss. If the two teams end up tied in a given category, each receives credit for a tied game.

This weekly win-loss total is added to a cumulative season record, which is used to determine standings and playoff seedings. 


*Then: * 

In a Rotisserie League, fantasy teams are ranked from first to last in each of several statistical categories. Points are then awarded according to the order of finish in each category and are totaled to determine an overall score and place.

So, if you are in a 12-team league, the team with the most goals scored receives 12 points, the team with the second most receives 11 points, and so on. In the case of a tie, each team involved receives an average of the total points due. So, in the above example, if two teams were tied for first in assists, each would receive 11.5 points [(12 + 11) / 2 = 11.5].

Therefore, the maximum number of points that a team can earn is equal to the number of scoring categories within a league multiplied by the number of teams in the league. Similarly, the lowest number of points that a team can earn is equal to the number of scoring categories multiplied by one, which is the lowest score that can be achieved in any category.

So, if you were playing in a league with 12 teams and 12 scoring categories, the lowest point total possible is 12 [12 * 1 = 12] and the highest is 144 [12 * 12 = 144].

Rankings within the individual scoring categories (PTS, REB, etc.) are based on the cumulative stats earned by all active players during the season and not on any individual day or game.

Therefore, the overall ranking of your team rises and falls depending on how it performs relative to the performance of other league members. So, the phenomenon of "losing points" can be explained as your rank falling in one or more of the statistical categories used in your league.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol. I know what head to head is. I'm in your fantasy football league. I'm gonna own you all 


but ah, yeah, I'll up sign up for the roto league, if I can. It doesn't matter to me really.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> lol. I know what head to head is. I'm in your fantasy football league. I'm gonna own you all
> 
> 
> but ah, yeah, I'll up sign up for the roto league, if I can. It doesn't matter to me really.



Oh I know, I just figured some others might not. just wanted to clarify. :cheers:


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

LOL I think it would be hard to play in a league with all Suns fans.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Bump.

Couple spots left to fill.

:cheers:


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

im in, where is this fantasy league?


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Still a couple of spots open. :cheers:


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Looking for 1 or 2 more.

:cheers:


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Spots have filled up in the head to head league. Draft is tomorrow. Good luck and have fun for those participating.

Still some 1 or 2 openings in the roto league with the draft on Sunday. :cheers:


----------

